# Average Cost of Living 3 Bed villa with pool



## Harry's Helper (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello Expats, My partner has just received a provisional job offer in the construction industry for a dubai move. Offer seems almost too good to be true and we are concerned that the cost of living will be exceptionally high. Offer includes housing allowance, medical fees, car and telephone etc Can anyone please estimate cost of living details for average 3 bed villa with pool and other living expenses? Thanks in anticipation


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The cost of living is high.

The offer will depend also as to whether the figures are set (ie : if they offer say 220, 000dhs per year on housing and 2 years later it is 280,000..will they pay that or are you out of pocket?)

Knowing the figures they have offered will make it a little easier to judge whether it seems too low etc.

A 3 bed villa with private pool, would start from around 350,000 dhs per year (paid up front)

Are there children to consider as schooling is also very expensive?


----------



## Harry's Helper (Jul 4, 2008)

*cost of living*

A housing contribution of £1800/13000 AED per month has been offered.
No children to consider. In addition to this allowance would it be possible to cover all utilities, food etc for £5000/36000 AED per month?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

For your housing allowance, you may get a nice 2 bed apartment.

It seems odd, they are offering such a large amount for everything else, but a much smaller amount for housing.

I would say yes, you could survive on 36,000 dhs per month for everything else. 
(again, like everything), it depends what type of lifestyle you want...but it is certainly do able.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would look at the compensation in a different way. The total compensation is 49,000 . Even if you keep 22000 for accommodation, the remaining 27000 should be pretty comfortable to survive. Again it depends on your standard of living but it should be comfortable for the most.


----------



## Harry's Helper (Jul 4, 2008)

*Housing allowance a little low?*

I have looked at many of the threads and the housing allowance does seem a little low, which is why I am questioning it? Sallary offered is 749,000 asd per month. I guess that's at the top end so they expect to housing to be no problem. We are trying to amass for our future.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

What is 749,000 asd???


----------



## Harry's Helper (Jul 4, 2008)

sorry meant 749,000 AED


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

749,000 AED per month?

That is ridiculous. Do you mean 749,000AED per year? 749K AED = $USD 200k a month


----------



## Harry's Helper (Jul 4, 2008)

Have checked offer, snr position lge construction project

749,000 aed = £103k GBP = 200,000 u$ per month

1 to 6 year rolling contract


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I would bet my bottom dollar that there has been an error and the salary is meant to be per year, not per month as that would be about what you would expect to earn. I'd ring the people who sent you the contract and double check.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

flossie said:


> I would bet my bottom dollar that there has been an error and the salary is meant to be per year, not per month as that would be about what you would expect to earn. I'd ring the people who sent you the contract and double check.



Oh yeah- I would also double check contract - $200,000 would sound correct PER YEAR


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

What I have heard for a snr position in the construction company you are happy if you get 55k aed per month plus benefits. That sounds too good to be true.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I work in engineering and that kind of money doesn't exist, ESP in construction, where there are a zillion people all willing to work for alot less than that!

If you were making that kind of money a month, you would be insanely rich, and may as well buy a 10 bedroom mansion on the Palm.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, and drinks are on you! Haha


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We own a construction company - and trust me- we dont "earn" $200,000 a month ( and neither do our staff...lol)


----------



## Harry's Helper (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys now you have got me worried ! Contract due to arrived early next week. Offer letter def says per month. Maybe typo?? Thought it sounded too good to be true


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

I really liked the part about you would buy a 10 bedroom mansion in The Palm and drinks are on you!! It does sound like a lot of money to me!!!! And agree, you would be insanely rich! But hey, if that's what you get, let us know when is your welcome party!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If it is correct.................

Any more jobs going there ???????????


----------



## SCB (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, lucky you! You should be fine. If you want 3-bed villa with private pool you will probably be looking in Jumeirah/Um Sequim but be wary of the current plans for demolition / reconstruction of the whole area, wouldn't want you to fall in love with a villa only to have to move next year... its happening a lot. Alternatives are available but less with private pools. You could consider Mirdiff or Al Warqaa or Al Barsha, depends on your work location.


----------



## tomoli (Jul 18, 2008)

Lol $2.4 million a year. Do you need an assistant?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Oh yeah- I would also double check contract - $200,000 would sound correct PER YEAR


Totally agree. It has to be a typo. Either that or your employer has got so much money, he feels inclined to throw some away. If this is the actual offer, please tell me where you will be working cause I need to get a job there! I'll only need to work 1 year and then retire quite happily!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Erm.....I'm now unemployed so does that make me first in the queue for a new job? LOL


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Erm.....I'm now unemployed so does that make me first in the queue for a new job? LOL


Since I have not received my offer yet, I should be first. LOL


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Since I have not received my offer yet, I should be first. LOL


I'm going to consult the MOL!! LOL


----------

